# Netgear WNR3500 Router IP problem



## computer (Jul 20, 2008)

I have cable internet and my router is plugged into my cable modem. So when I unplug my router from my cable and have my modem directly connected to the main computer i can unplug the power for 5 mins and my ip will change but when i plug it into the router it goes back to the same ip. So i have tryed reinstalling the router and many other things and nothing has worked. Is there a solution for this problem?


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 20, 2008)

router probably trying to get the ip it previously had, check for a setting for that.


----------



## computer (Jul 21, 2008)

*well*

That is what im trying to fix and i checked the manual and it has nothing about this.


----------

